
Masayuki Uemura, NES/FamiCom creator, discusses the history of the console - Unai
https://youtu.be/EbL9OFlxwV8
======
Unai
Full unedited 360º interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYeDqmV_W1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYeDqmV_W1k)

